# Mantis Tiller Model 7222e Carb. Problem



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*this Mantis Tiller Has Carb No.ks4 7za Ciu
Cant Find The Proper Carb Kit . *


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought it might be a C1U-K47, but after checking the Echo site, they don't show a K47 used on this engine. Can you post the model and serial number of the engine, or the serial number of the Tiller, might be able to track it down that way. Then engine model will start with the letters SV


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

C1U-K54A should work. I've used it for about 4 years now on Mantis tillers with the newer Echo engines with a plastic recoil. The older engines had a metal recoil, such as the SV4A/B.
Per Zama: TC2100, SV-4/*E,B* C1U-K54A 125200-13123
http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/APPL_CR2010.pdf


----------

